# VICTORIA - 2026 Commonwealth Games | XXIII Commonwealth Games



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*The 23rd edition of the Commonwealth Games will be held in 2026, where all 71 member territories from the Commonwealth of Nations are expected to compete.*

Gold Coast, Australia is hosting the 2018 Edition, with Durban, South Africa hosting in 2022. Glasgow hosted the previous Games in 2014.

A decision on which city will host the 2026 event is due to be made by the Commonwealth Games Federation at its General Assembly in 2019.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> England plan to select a city to bid for the 2026 Commonwealth Games by next July after Birmingham and Liverpool both put themselves forward.
> 
> Liverpool announced in August that they wanted to bid and were joined last month by Birmingham.
> 
> ...


More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...-bid-for-2026-commonwealth-games-by-next-july


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

I wonder about a Jamaican bid?
Would be a nice catalyst for their athletic growth, and build swimming infrastructure for their burgeoning swimming credentials.

Other than that, perhaps:
Auckland
Edmonton 
Colombo (not that other weird ass city that lost out to the Gold Coast) 
Accra
Nairobi


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

A Canadian city would only bid if it needs some sports infrastructure built. Practically no one watches the Commonwealth Games in Canada and it's rarely televised. One might get an article somewhere in the sports pages each day but that's about it.

I think the last time there was comprehensive coverage on tv was 1998. After that one had to search for it and one might find an hour on Saturday devoted to what happened the prior week or nothing at all.


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

eish! - that's pretty sad. 
You Canucks gotta throw off the American mantle and come play with your colonial cousins!
Great competition awaits between the British isles, Aus, NZ, SA, Kenya etc.
Good clean wholesome fun without the dope addict Ruskies, or Big-ego'd 'Muricans.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Marsupalami said:


> eish! - that's pretty sad.
> You Canucks gotta throw off the American mantle and come play with your colonial cousins!
> Great competition awaits between the British isles, Aus, NZ, SA, Kenya etc.
> Good clean wholesome fun without the dope addict Ruskies, or Big-ego'd 'Muricans.


It's a bit sad but the reality is that countries in America more closely mirror Canadian sporting interests than those in the Commonwealth. The sporting landscape in the Commonwealth is completely foreign to most Canadians. Cricket, field hockey, rugby, lawn bowls, and netball barely register and the Commonwealth has very little cultural influence here. England has a bit but it's mostly curiosity by the Canadian press with the English monarchy. I feel more culture shock traveling to England than I do traveling to Mexico ....and I was born in London.

It bears mentioning that Canadians don't pay much attention to the Pan American Games either; unless we're hosting. We are more engaged with the rest of America though. Competing against the US, Brazil, and Mexico will draw more interest in Canada than competing against England, South Africa, and Australia. Playing England or South Africa in basketball, baseball, or volleyball isn't even on the roster of sports at the Commonwealth Games nor would it be an interesting contest. 

We got DQ'ed but this below would register more with Canadians than a similar event against the Commonwealth. 






We like beating Americans. Beating Australians or the English is nice but Canadians really don't care as much tbh. Canada won Pan American gold in baseball in 2011 and again in 2015. It's a competition that has widespread interest as would a match up with Argentina, Brazil and the US in basketball.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Many Australians are beginning to not care about the Commonwealth Games either. I remember back in 2006, many ppl were just meh, tho it was well attended. Same attitude I found for 2018...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

swifty78 said:


> Many Australians are beginning to not care about the Commonwealth Games either. I remember back in 2006, many ppl were just meh, tho it was well attended. Same attitude I found for 2018...


You're hosting the next one so the big test will be whether interest craters afterwards. That's what happened here after we hosted Victoria 1994. There was some residual interest for the next one in KL then it fell off the radar completely.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

yeah I know and they're gonna be flogging it to death soon with advertising!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

swifty78 said:


> yeah I know and they're gonna be flogging it to death soon with advertising!


There's a lot of money to be made if Australians watch en masse. I think England's the team to beat this time around. Will basketball be contested? In no particular order, the medals would go to Australia, Canada, and NZ if they send their best players. There's a massive drop off in talent after those 3.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

isaidso said:


> A Canadian city would only bid if it needs some sports infrastructure built.


According to wikipedia (which is notoriously flaky when it comes to lists of bidding nation/cities for this kind of thing) _"On February 11, 2015, Edmonton announced it was withdrawing its bid to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games, citing financial reasons and a global fall in oil prices. The bid team will instead focus on the 2026 event." _

Have you heard anymore about Edmonton and 2026?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

RobH said:


> According to wikipedia (which is notoriously flaky when it comes to lists of bidding nation/cities for this kind of thing) _"On February 11, 2015, Edmonton announced it was withdrawing its bid to host the 2022 Commonwealth Games, citing financial reasons and a global fall in oil prices. The bid team will instead focus on the 2026 event." _
> 
> Have you heard anymore about Edmonton and 2026?


Edmonton built a flashy new arena for the Edmonton Oilers and invested in Commonwealth Stadium to make it more fan friendly for football. New seats were installed and the athletics track has been covered so you can't see it any more. I suppose it could be uncovered if needed. 

Edmonton, Montreal, and Toronto are the only Canadian cities that could bid for a Commonwealth Games without having to invest in major sports infrastructure. Toronto wants the summer Olympics, a Commonwealth Games in Quebec is a non starter, and Edmonton has shown no interest. I haven't heard it mentioned at all. When is the deadline for submitting a bid?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Toronto

to prepare for the 2028 Olympics


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

There is a strong rumour that Malaysia is going to bid for the 2026 Games.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hambantota!!


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hamilton has seemingly dragged its feet and can't make a decision either way, so the CGF has now opened up discussions with the national federations of Australia and Sri Lanka to find a host for 2026. Honestly, they're going to need a city that already has the vast majority of required hosting infrastructure in place because by the time a decision is made, there may be less than five years to pull it together (instead of the usual seven). So, I can't see them taking a risk on a blank slate location (from the perspective of suitable sporting venues) like Hambantota still appears to be. Adelaide has already been ruled out by the SA government. They can't go back to QLD so soon after 2018, and I'm not sure that Sydney or Melbourne would want to host. Perth could be a wildcard.
I'm surprised that they haven't approached Malaysia. Kuala Lumpur seems like an excellent choice. It has the infrastructure in place already and only recently held the* Southeast Asian Games* in 2017, and they upgraded all of their existing venues for that event.
Either way, a decision will need to be made very soon.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Olympics? Commonwealth? Invictus? B.C. considering games bids to boost pandemic recovery *
CBC _Excerpt_ 
Feb 19, 2021

Could British Columbia go back to the future of Olympics and Commonwealth Games hosting as a way to boost the province's pandemic recovery?

Premier John Horgan says he is all for it — and especially keen on bringing the Invictus Games to Vancouver Island — as long as the private sector leads the way.

"We're looking at a number of initiatives to kick start welcoming back the world to British Columbia," he said.

Horgan was addressing an op/ed in the Vancouver Sun by Victoria businessman David Black, who is the organizing force behind a bid to bring the 2026 Commonwealth Games to Victoria and Vancouver. 

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...mes-bids-to-boost-pandemic-recovery-1.5918969


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Perth Lord Mayor puts city's hand up to host 2026 Commonwealth games following AFL Grand Final success - *26Sep2021 - Skynews

*Perth eyes 2026 Commonwealth Games - *26Sep2021 - 9 News


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Perth’s stunning new, high-tech Optus Stadium would be an amazung centrepiece of such a Games.

It is a multi-purpose stadium and can be switched to athletics mode .

*Optus Stadium - *_click here_* - *Athletics mode

“Capable of hosting international athletics events, such as the IAAF World Championships and meets Commonwealth Games requirements.”
“Removable concrete plats on the lower bowl to facilitate reconfiguration into athletics mode.”
“60,000 seating capacity.”
“Media facilities with the capability to accommodate an increased contingent for international events.”


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Sydney Morning Herald
Perth Eyes 2026 Commonwealth Games*
AFL Grand Final, Optus Stadium, Perth
25 September, 2021


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

God i hope not


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Walbanger said:


> God i hope not


In any case, Perth is highly capable and has a long pedigree in wholly organising and/or hosting rounds of world championship sporting events:

1962 Commonwealth/Empire Games
1967 INF World Netball Cup
1987 America’s Cup
1991 FINA World Swimming Championships
1997 ITU Triathlon World Championships
1998 FINA World Swimming Championships
2000 ITU Triathlon World Championships
2003 Rugby World Cup prelim rounds
2011 ISAF World Sailing Championships
1989-2019 Hopman Cup - 30 years hosting
2002 Hockey World Cup
2016 UCI Gran Fondo World Cycling Championships
2023 FIFA Women’s World Cup - some rounds
2027 Rugby World Cup - some rounds


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Perth 2026 CWG Venues* ?

Here is a very quick “off the cuff” scan of possible existiing and temporary venues for such a Perth Commonwealth Games in 2026:

Athletics/Ceremonies - Optus Stadium - 60,000 - multi-mode including athletics hi-tech,
Athletes Village - plenty of options and space
Aquatics/Swimming/Diving - Perth Superdrome complex - has hosted the FINA World Swimming Championships twice at the Superdrome Aquatic complex in 1991 and 1998. Used 15,000 capacity temporary grandstands as in CWG 2018 Gold Coast
Badminton - Perth Badminton Arena
Basketball - WA Basketball Centre
Beach Volleyball - Scarborough Beach
Boxing - Perry Lakes Basketball Stadium
Cricket T20 - WACA 
Cycling Track - SpeedDome velodrome
Gymnastics - Perth Arena - 15,500 large hi-tech large CBD arena which hosts NBL Team Perth Wildcats and Tennis tournaments
Hockey - Perth Hockey Stadium
Judo - at one of a number of indoor community sports centres, similar to CWG 2018 Gold Coast 
Lawn Bowls - North Perth Lawn Bowls Centre
Mountain Biking - Kalamunda Mountain Bike Park
Netball - State Netball Centre
Rugby Sevens - Joondalup Arena
Shooting - Whiteman Park
Squash - The Squash Factory?
Table Tennis - at one of a number of indoor community sports centres, similar to CWG 2018 Gold Coast
Triathlon - Swan River, Kings Park
Weightlifting - Perth Concert Hall
Wrestling - at one of a number of indoor community sports centres, similar to CWG 2018 Gold Coast


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Perth Mayor raises city’s hand to host 2026 Commonwealth Games after successful AFL Grand Final* - 26Sep21 - Hi Ways


“But the Lord Mayor said the federal government is already backing the move.”

“There is broad agreement in this regard from the federal government and I know the city of Perth would be into it,” he said.

“But of course we can’t do it alone, and the state government would have to commit to participating in the Commonwealth Games.”

“We built a stadium for exactly that. Let’s go for that.”

“The Western Australian government had already considered bidding for the 2026 games three years ago after the Optus Stadium was completed, but a study found that would be too costly for the taxpayer.”

“Instead, the government has signaled its intention to bid for the 2029 World Championships in Athletics.”


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Interesting....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447591790383611916


----------



## MikeC9180 (Mar 23, 2015)

This has to be one of the daftest ideas I've heard regarding a major multi-sport event. It would more than likely signal the actual death knell for the Commonwealth Games as any country bidding is going to skew the events to their strengths and ensure they do better than normal and make the events less competitive as a result.

Kabaddi is a good example. Only one country winning that event. Could a Canadian bid include Ice Hockey? There are certainly sports played only by each of the individual nations within the Commonwealth that only they currently play. Where's the fairness in that?

Now, it could be good as a way to grow the popularity/participation in a particular sport but as a sporting spectacle it's a dead duck.


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

The Commonwealth Games: searching for relevancy, a host and a reason to exist | Andy Bull


Next year’s Games in Birmingham will likely be the last on such a grand scale and some changes to safeguard the event’s future smack of desperation




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I swear I will eat my hat if Adelaide does NOT host the Commonwealth Games before 2050...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Victoria positioned to host 2026 Commonwealth Games after signing exclusivity agreement with CGF*










Victoria positioned to host 2026 Commonwealth Games after signing exclusivity agreement with CGF - GamesBids.com


Australia’s Victoria state has been positioned to host the 2026 Commonwealth Games after officials signed an agreement with the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) and Commonwealth Games Australia (CGA) to enter “an exclusive dialogue period” aimed at vetting the bid. The so-called Heads of...



gamesbids.com


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Kind off shitty move by Victoria. It would have been a good fit for Tasmania, shared between Hobart and Launceston. Would of helped attract outside funding their long desired AFL standard Stadium. That being said, Australia has hosted the Commonwealth Games far too much and Aussies aren't particularly interested. Adelaide didn't even want to bid.
Thank god the WA Premier put the kibosh on any dreamed up Perth bid (such as what the idiot Mayor of Perth was musing).


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Excellent news for Regional Victoria and the boost to sport, tourism, businesses, jobs and their economies.

Credit:
Victoria officially host of 2026 Commonwealth Games as new regional model unveiled - 12 April 2022 - Inside The Games






*Victoria officially confirmed as host of 2026 Commonwealth Games as new regional model unveiled*

A total of five cities and regions are set to play a role in the 2026 Commonwealth Games after Australian state Victoria was today officially confirmed as the host.

The announcement followed a successful exclusive dialogue period launched in February between the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF), Commonwealth Games Australia and Victoria, where a proposal to stage the major multi-sport competition across the state was agreed.

In what will be a first-ever predominantly regional Commonwealth Games, Victoria 2026 will be staged in March of that year in multiple cities including Melbourne, Geelong, Bendigo, Ballarat and Gippsland.

The Opening Ceremony, as first reported on _insidethegames_ last month, will take place at the iconic Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG), it was confirmed at a launch attended at Eureka Stadium in Ballarat by CGF President Dame Louise Martin and Daniel Andrews, the Premier of Victoria.

The approach will showcase the best of what the state has to offer and ensure a uniquely Victorian experience for the athletes and spectators, it is claimed.

An initial 16 sports have been put forward for the Games, including T20 cricket, a figure which could increase by up to seven when the final programme is announced at the end of this year.

Along with cricket, swimming and diving, athletics, badminton, boxing, beach volleyball, cycling, gymnastics, hockey, lawn bowls, netball, rugby sevens, squash, table tennis, triathlon and weightlifting are the first group of sports to be confirmed on the programme for Victoria 2026.

Swimming, athletics, lawn bowls, table tennis and triathlon will host Para sports, while powerlifting will also be included.

Official confirmation that Victoria will follow Birmingham 2022 as the next host will be a massive relief for CGF officials, who had been struggling to find somewhere to stage the Games.

They have hailed the 2026/30 Strategic Roadmap, which provides renewed flexibility to be innovative and creative in delivering the Games, as having persuaded Victoria to step in.

"The Commonwealth Games Federation is absolutely delighted to award the 2026 Commonwealth Games to Victoria," Dame Louise said.

"Commonwealth Games Australia and the Victorian Government have set out a bold and innovative vision that provides an exciting new blueprint for hosting our major multi-sport event.

"In Victoria, we believe we have found the perfect partner for the next stage of our journey.

"This a very special moment for the Commonwealth Sport Family and on behalf of the entire Movement, I would like to congratulate Commonwealth Games Australia and Victoria on their successful Games submission.

"We now look forward to a bright future as we work together to stage a Commonwealth Games like no other."
Currently, Melbourne, which hosted the 2006 Commonwealth Games, is scheduled only to stage the Opening Ceremony.

Geelong, Victoria’s second-largest city behind Melbourne, is currently scheduled to host seven sports, including swimming and diving at the GMHBA Stadium, which recently underwent a multi-million-dollar investment, including the open-air swimming pool.

The port city is also due to host beach volleyball, gymnastics, hockey, table tennis and triathlon.

Geelong is also set to stage T20 cricket along with Ballarat, Bendigo and Gippsland.

It is currently not clear whether cricket will be contested by both genders and, whether like Birmingham 2022, there will be only a women’s tournament.

Ballarat, where gold was discovered in 1851, sparking a massive boom in the city’s fortunes, will stage athletics and boxing, as well as cricket.

Athletics is due to take place at the Eureka Stadium - an Australian rules ground known commercially as Mars Stadium.

Bendigo, 100 miles north-west of Melbourne and which hosted the 2004 Commonwealth Youth Games, is currently scheduled to stage lawn bowls, netball, squash, and weightlifting and powerlifting.

It will also be the final destination for the cycling road race, which will start in Gippsland.

Gippsland, a rural region that makes up the south-eastern part of the stage, mostly comprising the coastal plains to the southern side of the Victorian Alps, is also due to host badminton and rugby sevens.










The plan fulfils Andrew’s promise for the Games to be spread around Victoria.
"It’s a privilege and honour to have Victoria chosen as the host venue for the 2026 Commonwealth Games - we can’t wait to welcome the world to Victoria," he said
"Sport is part of the fabric of our state and regional Victoria will provide the ideal hosting environment for the 2026 Commonwealth Games."
This will be the sixth time that Australia has staged the Commonwealth Games.
Besides Melbourne 2006, they have been staged in Sydney in 1938, Perth in 1962, Brisbane in 1978 and the Gold Coast in 2018.
"The Commonwealth Games is a pinnacle of world sport and Victoria 2026 will bring a comprehensive sports programme to world class stadia across regional Victoria, after an Opening Ceremony on the hallowed turf of the MCG," Victoria’s Minister for Tourism, Sport and Major Events Martin Pakula said.


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Just catching up …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513700592342155272


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Here is the announcement media conference in full:


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The people of Geelong and the City Council are celebrating that the Geelong Athlete’s Village, one of four Regional ones, will be turned into affordable housing after the Games … win, win.

Also the Eastern Beach waterfront is “well positioned to host Beach Volleyball and Triathlon”.

Right next to GMHBA Stadium in Geelong is Kardina Aquatics Centre which is now expected to receive a sparkling upgrade, including temporary facilities and grandstands, just like the Gold Coast Aquatics Centre receved for the 2018 CW Games. 

A regional community sports and events centre in Geelong is also on the cards for Gymnastics if Geelong City Council can swing this.

Hockey will be played in Geelong too with installation of a world class playing surface and upgraded facilities, temporary grandstands, etc.

GMHBA Stadium looks set to host T20 Cricket .

The Closing Ceremony venue has not been announced yet but Geelong’s GMHBA Stadium would have to be favourite. 

The Opening Ceremony will again be at the MCG, as it was in 2006, before all sports are held in Regional Victoria.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513713263728549897


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Gymnastics Australia is happy. Further venue upgrade announcements are all ahead of us as the Organising Committee is formed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513782437486243841


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Hockey Australia are cockahoop too.

Plenty of space in Geelong at the existing hockey facilities for surface upgrades, temporary grandstands, etc


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513715631362908166


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Best wishes to *Victoria 2026* from Team England 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513801160897052677


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

Athletics Australia are over the moon too …


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513702375567298560


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

The MCG is very happy that it will get to stage another Opening Ceremony in 2026


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513699072989097984


----------



## AustralianFan (May 1, 2021)

*Just some of the venues*
Drawn from Victorian’s and Rooblue’s excellent posts on Gamesbids.com - Victoria 2026:

Opening Ceremony at the MCG:









Aquatics at an upgraded Kardinia Aquatics Centre with temporary grandstands:










Athletics at upgraded MARS Stadium, Ballarat, with temporary granstands:


















Badminton at Gippsland Regional Indoor Sports Stadium, Traralgon, Gippsland:










Boxing at Ballarat Sports Events Centre:










Beach Volleyball and Triathlon at a temporary grandstands/venues at Eastern Beach, Geelong:










T20 Cricket / Finals at GMHBA Stadium, Geelong:









T20 Cricket at Ted Summerton Reserve, Moe, Gippsland - temporary grandstands:









T20 Cricket at Eastern Oval, Ballarat - temporary grandstands:









T20 Cricket at Queen Elizabeth Oval, Bendigo - temporary grandstands:










Gymnastics at a possibly redeveloped Geelong Arena - watch this space:









Hockey at an upgraded Stead Park, Geelong - temporary grandstands:









Netball at Bendigo Stadium:









Rugby Sevens at Latrobe City Stadium, Morwell, Gippsland - temporary grandstands:









A few different options for Lawn Bowls in Bendigo

Squash in Bendigo, Table Tennis in Geelong and Weightlifting in Bendigo could all be held in new stadia as well.

Road cycling from Gippsland to Bendigo.

Exciting for Regional Victoria with plenty of infrstructure, venues, sports, festivals, stadia announcements to come.


----------

